# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Feride Kurti, Princesha e këngës popullore matjane

## projekti21_dk

Respekt për gjithë ata që nëpër vite ruajtën, kultivuan dhe përhapën kulturën dhe artin e pastër shqiptar.
Këtë herë për ju po sjell një shkrim të huazuar për mbrëtëreshën e këngës së bukur popullor matjane, Feride Kurtin.

----------


## projekti21_dk

KUR KËNDONTE FERIDE KURTI 
Nga, Kolë NDREKA 

Ajo erdhi në tribunën e këngës, kur për këngën kishim shumë uri. Ishte vajza e parë matjane, që merrte atë guxim. Kishte ambicien, që në tempullin e këngës të barazohej me burrat, për të dëshmuar bukurinë dhe fuqinë e zërit të femrës, që njëherësh përfaqëson nënën, motrën, gruan, shqiptaren. 

Shpërtheu shpirti i saj, zëri që gjer atëherë na kishte munguar. Paralajmëronte ai zë mbërritjen e këngëtares që do ta bënte më të njohur Matin në gjithë Shqipërinë e do të çonte në këmbë qindra e mijëra njerëz në kalanë e Gjirokastrës, në Pallatin e Kulturës të kryeqytetit, në fshatra e qytete, anembanë vendit. 

Një mal me këngë për luftrat e lirisë, një gjerdan me këngë lirike matjane, që janë të rralla për meloditë dhe vargjet e ndjera, pruri e përcolli viteve Feride Kurti. Ajo na bëri më të bindur, se në jetën tonë kënga lirike ka vendin e pazëvendësueshëm, që na afron më shumë me sofrën, me të bukurën, me dashurinë, me lirinë e vetvetes. Çaheshin radiot kur këndonte Feride Kurti këngën Cucë e bukur moj matjane, A e mban mend e vogël-o, Valëzat e Liqenit, Ndalu mbret se ktu sasht Roma dhe mbi gjashtëdhjetë këngë të tjera që ruhen në fondin e artë të Radio Tiranës dhe TVSH-së. 

Jeta për Feride Kurtin ishte kënga. Ndryshe ajo nuk do të bëhej aq e kërkuar në katër anët e vendit, madje edhe jashtë atdheut. Do të vinte një ekip nga Radio Televizioni i Prishtinës, të qëndronte disa ditë në Burrel për të regjistruar këngën e Feride Kurtit kushtuar heroit të popullit Vasil Laçi dhe disa këngë të tjera folklorike. 

Ferideja sakrifikonte për këngën, jo në emër të emrit të saj, por për të përfaqësuar Matin në aktivitetet e rëndësishme kombëtare. Ka pasur në jetën e saj një çast shumë të hidhur, kur zëri i përcillte këngën dhe sytë i pikonin lot. Pse ndodhi kjo? 

Nga një sëmundje e rëndë i vdes bashkëshorti, Hysen Reçi. Kjo fatkeqësi përkoi me ditët kur grupi artistik i Matit përgatitej për të konkuruar në një festival në shkallë kombëtare. Po a mund të shkonte ai grup pa zërin e këngës matjane, Feride Kurtin? Jo. Të zënë ngushtë se do të rrezikohej pjesmarrja në atë festival, disa pjesmarrës të Ansamblit Mati i thanë asaj se dhe ata nuk do të shkonin. Në ato kushte këngëtarja mori vendimin që ishte krejt i papritur. Ajo do të dilte për të kënduar, por kishte frikë se mos e tradhëtonte zemra. Por zemra e dhimbjes dinte ti bënte vend këngës edhe si ngushëllim. Bënte prova në skenë dhe dilte e qante pas kuintave. Binte pak në sy kur zërin ia shoqëronin lotët. E pra, teksti dhe melodia e këngës, ishin shpërthime të gëzuara, Valëzat e Liqenit. 

Të ngresh një mal me këngë dhe të koperosh jo pak vështirësi e halle, do të thotë të jesh një grua e jashtëzakonshme, gjë që ndodh rrallë. Dhe vërtetë në Mat Feride Kurtin e zgjodhën për model dhjetra vajza matjane të talentuara, por megjithatë ajo nuk u arrit dhe mbeti e papërsëritëshme. Këtë e pranojnë Vera, Selvia, Florina, Fatmira, Drita pasardhëse në këngë të Ferides. 

Kjo këngëtare brilante, për shkak të politizimeve të tejskajshme të disa këngëve të saj, shpesh edhe të imponuara, ka sot një përqindje të papërfillshme të repertorit të këngëve që ende mbijetojnë. E vetmja kënaqësi, që ajo mund të ndjejë, është se ishte dhe do të mbetet shpirti i zjarrtë i këngëve epike dhe lirike të trevës së Matit, e përcjellur nga këngëtarët ndër breza. 

Duke i parë me një vështrim dhe më të gjerë vlerat e këngëve të Ferides na dalin në takimin e kujtesës edhe simotrat e saja në rrethe të tjera të vendit tonë, të mirënjohura në përjetimin e këngëve popullore, perla, që edhe sot janë më të pëlqyerat nga të gjitha moshat. Ato luajtën një rol të madh në prezantimin e Shqipërisë edhe para opinionit artëdashës të Ballkanit, Europës dhe më gjerë. 

Ka qenë Radio Kukësi, institucioni që këngët e Ferides i ka përcjellë për shqiptarët matanë Drinit, në Kosovë e Maqedoni dhe përtej liqenit të Shkodrës, Radio Shkodra, në Mal të Zi. Shovinistët serb tërboheshin nga ato këngë, por nuk mund ti ndalonin, ngaqë se kishin atë fuqi. 

E thjeshta, si njerëzore dhe e madhja, si këngëtare, Feride Kurti qëndisi për Matin një gjerdan me këngë popullore. Sa herë do ti dëgjojmë ato këngë, apo ti sjellim në kujtesë ata vite të zhvillimit të vrullshëm, të veprimtarive kulturore artistike të Burrelit do të themi: Ah, kur këndonte Feride Kurti! 

Artistja e këngës ende e ruan zërin e bukur. Mosha ska mundur tia heqë atë të drejtë.

----------


## projekti21_dk

NGA DITARI I NJË ARTISTI

Nga, Ymer Neli 

Aktiviteti i Feride Kurtit lidhet ngushtë me orkestrinën popullore, e cila shoqëroi për dekada me radhë këngët e kënduara prej saj. Këtë orkestrinë e kam drejtuar unë, (Y. Neli. shën. i EMATHJA), që nga krijimi i saj e deri më sot. 

Kompozitorë dhe krijues që punuan për repertorin e saj. 

1959-1962 Ishin vitet kur u bënë içizimet e këngëve të para. Kompozitori i madh Skënder Frashëri bashkë me drejtorin e atëhershëm të Shtëpisë së Kulturës, krijuesin Isuf Meta, lanë gjurmë të arta me këngët e bukura matjane të karakterit popullor dhe qytetar si, Ditë korriku 31, Cucë e bukur moj matjane, Skuadër komandante, Më ka zan maraku me nji cucë matjane, Për ty cucë matjane etj, që kapin shifrën mbi dhjetë këngë të kënduara këtu nga Feride dhe Vera Kurti. Për meritën e tyre e renditën Matin disa herë në vende nderi. Këto këngë gjysëm shekullore edhe sot qëndrojnë të freskëta. 

1966 Kompozitori Munir Shehu krijoi dy këngë popullore me motive matjane, Kënga e liqenit të Ulzës dhe Laçi, Bruçi dhe Uraka, të cilat u kënduan në festivalin folklorik në Elbasan. Këtu Feride Kurti la mbresa të thella në publikun elbasanas. Orkestrina jonë popullore e krijuar në atë vit nën drejtimin tim shoqëronte për herë të parë para publikut këngëtaren Feride Kurti. (Më parë këngët shoqëroheshin me piano ose fizarmonikë, klarinetë etj.) 

1967 Në Lezhë përkujtohej 500-vjetori i vdekjes së Skënderbeut. Për nder të kësaj ngjarjeje u zhvillua këtu edhe festivali folklorik kombëtar. Ferideja u paraqit në këtë festival më këngën Cucat zenishtare, krijim i Sabri Alisë, me të cilën u vlerësua me çmim të parë. 

1968 Hera e parë që festivali folklorik kombëtar zhvillohej në Gjirokastër. Këtu Ferideja u paraqit me Këngë kushtuar Shkurte Skurës, krijim i Sabri Alisë. 

Një nga ato ditë të festivalit ne shkuam në qytetin e Delvinës për të dhënë një shfaqje. Lokali ku ne jepnim shfaqjen ishte mbushur plot. Në momentin kur filloi të këndojë Ferideja, ata që ishin jashtë thyen xhamat duke u futur nga dritaret për të parë nga afër Feriden kur këndonte. Në orët e vona të natës na shpuan gomat e autobuzit që të mos largoheshim nga Delvina. 

17 janar 1968 U zhvillua Konferenca Albanologjike ku morën pjesë studiues nga Ballkani dhe Europa. Për nder të tyre u dha një koncert i madh festiv ku këndoi edhe Ferideja. 

1969 Për nder të festave të 28-29 Nëntorit, nën shoqërimin e orkestrinës sonë para publikut tiranas, Ferideja la mbresa të thella me Këngë për Isuf Plloçin, krijim i Sabri Alisë. Dua të theksoj se nga temperatura e ulët dhe të ftohtët, ajo ishte në gjendje gripi si shumë këngëtarë të tjerë, por falë dashurisë për këngën dhe aftësive të saj, arriti të këndojë si gjithmonë dhe të marrë vlerësimin maksimal, bashkë me orkestrën tonë, nga ish-ministri i atëhershëm i Arsimit dhe Kulturës, Thoma Daljana. 

1971 Me tekstet e shkruara nga Kolë Ndreka, krijuesi Xhevat Lishi krijoi katër këngë për Feriden, por ato që u pritën më mirë qenë Po pyet bota për Shqipërinë dhe Në mes të stuhisë shkëlqen Shqipëria, të cilave Ferideja iu ngriti vlerat duke u vlerësuar maksimalisht në festivalin e ushtrisë. 

1976 Edhe unë krijova këngë për Feriden, si Lufton Mati për liri me tekst të Ymer Toçit, e cila u vlerësua shumë. Nga krijimet e mia në vite, me tekste të Kolë Ndrekës, Feride Kurti këndoi dhjetë këngë, nga të cilat veçoj Këngë për Vasil Laçin, Hej bre Dibër zemër madhe, Haxhi Zgjuni, Zëri i trimave të Kosovës, Hapet libri me kujtime etj. Një pjesë prej këtyre këngëve janë të inçizuara në Radio Tirana. 

1978 Festivali i tretë i folklorit në Gjirokastër. Grupi i Matit niset drejt Sarandës për një ekskursion. Gjatë rrugës na bllokoi një grup i madh njerëzish që thërrisnin: ...pa kënduar Feride Kurti, nuk do të kaloni. Atëherë Ferideja këndoi plot 15 këngë dhe rruga u hap. Dhe Shefqet Merra kompozoi katër këngë për Feriden, të cilat u inçizuan në Radio Tirana, ndërsa me këngën Këngë për Ushtrinë u vlerësua me çmim në Festivalin Folklorik të Gjirokastrës. 

1980 Një ekip i Radio Televizionit të Prishtinës, në mjediset e natyrës së bukur matjane, regjistroi shumë këngë folklorike të trevës sonë të kënduara nga Ansambli Mati dhe nga Ferideja. Kënga që u pëlqye më shumë ishte Këngë për Vasil Laçin. Fatëkeqësisht këto këngë nuk arritën të transmetoheshin prej tyre, për arsye të demonstratave të Pranverës 1981. 

Feride Kurti ka mbi dyzet këngë të shoqëruara nga orkestrina popullore e Matit, krijuar nga autorë matjanë, pa llogaritur këngë të autorëve të tjerë. Fatkeqësisht gjysma e tyre nuk janë të regjistrura në fonotekën e Rradio Televizionit për arsye subjektive. Këngët që ka kënduar Feride Kurti ishin këngë epike dhe lirike, me një shtrirje vokale maksimale, që deri më sot nuk ka mundur ti këndojë ndonjë tjetër në Mat ashtu si ajo. Në këtë kontekst, mbetet një këngëtare e paarritshme në Mat e më gjërë, për natyrën e saj.

----------


## projekti21_dk

NA MERR MALLI TË DËGJOJMË FERIDE KURTIN 

Nga, Hamdi Hysuka 

Nuk e mbaj mend sa herë i kam kënduar në rininë time këngët e Feride Kurtit. Ato janë perla të vërteta! Dhe jo vetëm në rini, por dhe tani dua t’i këndoj. Seç rrjedh nëpër ato këngë!… 
Më 28 dhjetor 2002 organet drejtuese vendore të qytetit të Burrelit, i dhanë “princeshës“ së këngës popullore matjane titullin “Qytetare nderi”. Prej vitesh ajo ka qenë qytetare nderi, e Matit dhe e gjithë Shqipërisë. Të tillë e ka bërë kënga popullore. 

Mati është i njohur për historinë, traditat patriotike, zakonet e mira, për zgjuarsinë e njerëzve, talentet që ka nxjerrë në fushën e folklorit, për rapsodët popullorë, këngëtarët, valltarët dhe instrumentistët virtuozë. Në këtë trevë me të tilla tradita bën pjesë familja e Sadik dhe Ibrahim Kurtit (Kola). Nga tetë fëmijët që i lindën Ibrahimit nga martesat me dy gra Aishen nga Fshati-Klos dhe Fetijen nga Homeshi-Dibër, Dilaveri, Sefedini, Vera e Feride Kurti u bënë të njohur në Mat e në tërë Shqipërinë. Madje, Ferideja ka bërë epokë përsa i përket inerpretimit të këngës popullore. 

-Kënga popullore është vetë jeta ime! -shprehet artistja e madhe e këngës matjane. 

U lind në Burrel, më 15 shkurt 1935 në një familje qytetare. Te Feridja talenti ra në sy që në fëmijëri. Mes prirjeve të moshës ajo zgjodhi këngën, edhe pse e re, pa i mbushur 10 vjeç. Kënga e tërhoqi shumë dhe iu përkushtua asaj tërësisht. U ushqye me ajkën e saj dhe i dha jetë. Këngët lirike “Cucë e bukur moj matjane”, “O florini i vogël”, “Rashë në shartashi” etj. u përhapën me shpejtësi në popull dhe u bënë të njohura, aq sa tërhoqën vemendjen dhe interesin e Radio Tiranës. Në transmetimet e përditshme muzikore të saj Feride Kurti ishte e pranishme. Që nga viti 1966 ajo u bë ndër këngëtaret më të shquara në Mat e në mbarë Shqipërinë. Për më shumë se 35 vjet arriti që në repertorin e saj aktiv të ketë mbi 60 këngë, nga më të bukurat, “Cucë e bukur moj matjane”, “Rashë në shartashi”, “Ditë korriku `31”, “O florini i vogël”, “A e mban mend o e vogël-o”, “Liqeni i Ulzës”, “Kur fillon dielli me ra”, “Laçi-Bruçi dhe Uraka”, këngë për heroinat e popullit Zonja Çurre e Shkurte Skura, për Isuf Plloçin e Gjela Hysenin, “Lufton Mati për liri”, “Moj ushtria popullore”, këngë kushtuar Vasil Laçit e shumë të tjera. 

Në jetën e gjallë artistike të këngëtares rol të rëndësishëm kishin kompozitorët, ata që i besuan për interpretim perlat e këngës popullore lirike dhe epike matjane, duke filluar nga Skënder Frashëri, Munir Shehu, Naim Gjoshi, deri te Sabri Alia, Ymer Neli, Xhevat Lishi e Shefqet Merra. Shumica e teksteve janë shkruar nga Isuf Meta dhe Kolë Ndreka. 

Feride Kurti është shquar për interpretim dinjitoz dhe kulturë të lartë muzikore. Ato cilësi i dhanë mundësinë të jetë e suksesshme në këngët lirike dhe epike. 

Me afrimin pranë Shtëpisë së Kulturës të shumë këngëtarëve, instrumentistëve e valltarëve të të gjithë krahinës, u bë i mundur krijimi i Ansamblit “Mati”. Sukseset e tij në festivalet folklorike kombëtare dhe veprimtaritë kulturore-artistike në rreth janë të lidhura me emrin e këngëtares Feride Kurti. Nuk ka skenë ku të jetë ngjitur ai Ansambël e mos të ketë kënduar Ferideja. Pjesmarrja në të gjitha festivalet folklorike kombëtare të Gjirokastrës i dha mundësi që nëpërmjet interpretimeve të saj vlerat e folklorit matjan. Për zërin e bukur dhe të rrallë është duartrokitur nxehtësisht në të katër anët e Shqipërisë, kudo ku ajo ka kënduar. Repertorin e këngëve të Feride Kurtit e kanë në fondin e artë të fonotekës Radio Tirana, Radio Kukësi, Radio Prishtina, Radio Shkodra, deri dhe Radio Korça e Radio Gjirokastra. Në udhën e saj të këngës ecën këngëtaret pasardhëse Selvie Lena, Florina Tefa, Fatmira Likmeta, Drita Suçi, Sabie Bici, Jeme Kurti etj. 

Prej shumë vitesh Feride Kurti i mungon publikut që aq shumë e duartrokiti. Mungojnë kasetat me interpretimet e saj të sukseshsme. Të gjithë këngëtarët matjanë, të çdo moshe e gjinie, kanë se ç’të mësojnë nga kjo artiste e madhe e këngës popullore matjane. Për meritat e saj, “interpretuese e talentuar e këngës popullore”, ajo nuk është dekoruar me asnjë titull. Shpallja “Qytetare nderi” e Burrelit është respekt, jo shlyerje borxhi. Por, siç thotë populli, e mira pret. Asnjëherë nuk është vonë...

----------


## projekti21_dk

Unë në mënyrë të herëpashershme do të sjell këngë nga Feride Kurti, të punuara nga ana ime për youtube ose të huazuar edhe nga te¨tjerët.

Po filloj me këngën *"Lufton Mati për liri"*

----------


## thirsty

Matjane? oO

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Matjane? oO


Përshëndetje,
Autori, Hamdi Hysuka në biografinë për Feriden jep këtë të dhënë:




> *U lind në Burrel*, më 15 shkurt 1935 në një familje qytetare. Te Feridja talenti ra në sy që në fëmijëri. Mes prirjeve të moshës ajo zgjodhi këngën, edhe pse e re, pa i mbushur 10 vjeç....

----------


## thirsty

> Përshëndetje,
> Autori, Hamdi Hysuka në biografinë për Feriden jep këtë të dhënë:


Jo jo. Faji im.  :i ngrysur: 

Nuk po dyshoja prejardhjen e saj.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Besoja

Një zë i mrekullueshëm që na ndoqi pas në vite!

----------


## projekti21_dk

Sapo postova në youtube edhe një këngë të mbrtëreshës së këngës matjane, Feride Kurti.
Klikoni mbi tufëzën/linkun:

----------


## projekti21_dk

Po e shtoj edhe një këngë matjane, t epostimi i këngëtares së Madhe Feride Kurti,  por këtë herë nga motra më e vogël, Vera Kurti. Kënga titullohet "Me ka zanë maraku me nji cucë matjane", gjithmonë me qëllimin më të mirë, që në të ardhmen matjanët dhe ata që merren me muzikë t'i kushtojnë kujdes pak më të madh edhe kësaj këngëtareje të madhe.

----------


## projekti21_dk

Gëzuar ditëlindjen


FERIDE KURTI


Mbretëreshë e këngës popullore matjane!



Ndiqni këtu disa këngë nga Feride Kurti, klipet e së cilave i kam punuar vetë:


1. Cucë e bukur moj matjane: 



2. Lufton Mati për liri: 



3. A e mban mend e vogël-o: 




Ndiqeni/lexojeni këtu(http://www.radioprojekt.dk/site/inde...neral&Itemid=2) një shkrim të huazuar, për jetën dhe krijimtarinë e këngëtares.


Stafi drejtues i Radio "Projektit21", edhe në emër të dëgjueve i uron këngëtares Ditëlindjen duke i dëshiruar gjithë të mirat në jetë!

----------


## USA NR1

Rrofsh per temen Ademgashi

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Rrofsh per temen Ademgashi


të faleminderit USA nr.1

----------


## projekti21_dk

> NA MERR MALLI TË DËGJOJMË FERIDE KURTIN 
> 
> 
> 
> U lind në Burrel, më 15 shkurt 1935 në një familje qytetare.


Megjithëkëtë Feridja është 3 vite më e re: *1938*

----------


## Bamba

> Sapo postova në youtube edhe një këngë të mbrtëreshës së këngës matjane, Feride Kurti.
> Klikoni mbi tufëzën/linkun:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDMJoNDrLSI


Shume kenge e  bukur kjo! Zonjen Feride Kurti e kam njohur rastesisht para disa vitesh, njeri i mrekullueshem! Faleminderit per temen dhe per materialin qe ke sjellur Adem!

----------


## projekti21_dk

..., të cilën e realizova mbrëmë në orët vona në Ditëlindjen e këngëtares.

Kënga titullohet: Rashë në shartashie

ndiqeni!




Dëgjim të këndshëm!

----------


## [Perla]

*Feride Kurti: Këngëtarja që këndoi edhe ditën që i vdiq i shoqi*

Feride Kurti është pagëzuar si bilbili i këngës matjane. Është 75 vjeçe dhe tani “ngushëllohet” duke dëgjuar këngët e saj ndër dekada. Në një prononcim për “Panorama”, tha se zgjohet me këngët e saj të bukura dhe rapsodëve të tjerë popullorë. 

Është mjaft e çiltër teksa bisedon më të, madje nuk ndalet së treguari për rrugën e gjatë që ka ndjekur. Ndihet mirë kur këngët e saj këndohen edhe në gëzime familjare. Thotë se repertori i saj tani këndohet nga këngëtare të tjera matjane, jo aq mirë sa ajo, por kënga e Feride Kurtit nuk vdes kurrë. Ajo erdhi në tribunën e këngës, kur për këngën kishim shumë uri. Ishte vajza e parë matjane, që merrte atë guxim. Kishte ambicien, që në tempullin e këngës të barazohej me burrat, për të dëshmuar bukurinë dhe fuqinë e zërit të femrës, që njëherësh përfaqëson nënën, motrën, gruan, shqiptaren. Shpërtheu shpirti i saj, zëri që gjer atëherë na kishte munguar. Paralajmëronte ai zë mbërritjen e këngëtares që do ta bënte më të njohur Matin në gjithë Shqipërinë e do të çonte në këmbë qindra e mijëra njerëz në Kalanë e Gjirokastrës, në Pallatin e Kulturës të kryeqytetit, në fshatra e qytete, anembanë vendit. 

Një mal me këngë për luftërat e lirisë, një gjerdan me këngë lirike matjane, që janë të rralla për meloditë dhe vargjet e ndjera, pruri e përcolli viteve Feride Kurti. Ajo na bëri më të bindur se në jetën tonë kënga lirike ka vendin e pazëvendësueshëm, që na afron më shumë me sofrën, me të bukurën, me dashurinë, me lirinë e vetvetes. “Çaheshin” radiot kur këndonte Feride Kurti këngën “Cucë e bukur moj matjane”, “A e mban mend e vogëlo”, “Valëzat e Liqenit”, “Ndalu mbret se k’tu s’asht Roma” dhe mbi 60 këngë të tjera që ruhen në fondin e artë të Radio Tiranës dhe TVSH-së. 

Jeta për Feride Kurtin ishte kënga. Ndryshe ajo nuk do të bëhej aq e kërkuar në katër anët e vendit, madje edhe jashtë atdheut. Do të vinte një ekip nga Radio Televizioni i Prishtinës, të qëndronte disa ditë në Burrel për të regjistruar këngën e Feride Kurtit kushtuar Heroit të Popullit Vasil Laçi dhe disa këngë të tjera folklorike.
Ferideja sakrifikonte për këngën, jo në emër të emrit të saj, por për të përfaqësuar Matin në aktivitetet e rëndësishme kombëtare. Ka pasur në jetën e saj një çast shumë të hidhur, kur zëri i përcillte këngën dhe sytë i pikonin lot. Pse ndodhi kjo?  Nga një sëmundje e rëndë i vdes bashkëshorti, Hysen Reçi. Kjo fatkeqësi përkoi me ditët kur grupi artistik i Matit përgatitej për të konkurruar në një festival në shkallë kombëtare. 

Po a mund të shkonte ai grup pa zërin e këngës matjane, Feride Kurtin? Jo. Të zënë ngushtë se do të rrezikohej pjesëmarrja në atë festival, disa pjesëmarrës të ansamblit “Mati” i thanë asaj se dhe ata nuk do të shkonin. Në ato kushte, këngëtarja mori vendimin që ishte krejt i papritur. Ajo do të dilte për të kënduar, por kishte frikë se mos e tradhtonte zemra. Por zemra e dhimbjes dinte t’i bënte vend këngës edhe si ngushëllim. Bënte prova në skenë dhe dilte e qante pas kuintave. Binte pak në sy kur zërin ia shoqëronin lotët. E pra, teksti dhe melodia e këngës ishin shpërthime të gëzuara, “Valëzat e liqenit”. Këtë mund ta bënte vetëm një grua e rrallë. Dhe vërtet në Mat Feride Kurtin e zgjodhën për model dhjetëra vajza matjane të talentuara, por megjithatë ajo nuk u arrit dhe mbeti e papërsëritshme. Këtë e pranojnë Vera, Selvia, Florina, Fatmira, Drita pasardhëse në këngë e Ferides. 

Ishte dhe do të mbetet shpirti i zjarrtë i këngëve epike dhe lirike të trevës së Matit, e përcjellë nga këngëtarët ndër breza. Ka qenë Radio Kukësi, institucioni që këngët e Ferides i ka përcjellë për shqiptarët matanë Drinit, në Kosovë e Maqedoni dhe përtej liqenit të Shkodrës, Radio Shkodra, në Mal të Zi. E thjeshta dhe e madhja Feride Kurti “qëndisi” për Matin një gjerdan me këngë popullore. 

Sa herë do t’i dëgjojmë ato këngë, apo t’i sjellim në kujtesë ato vite të zhvillimit të vrullshëm, të veprimtarive kulturore artistike të Burrelit, do të themi: “Ah, kur këndonte Feride Kurti!”. Artistja e këngës ende e ruan zërin e bukur. Mosha s’ka mundur t’ia heqë atë të drejtë.

*Intervista :* 

*Si e kaloni kohën në këtë moshë të thyer dhe a vazhdoni të këndoni apo të dëgjoni këngët e bukura matjane?*
Për mua, kënga ka qenë dhe mbetet jeta ime. Kam kënduar që e vogël dhe ende këndoj, por tani jo në skenë, por në shtëpi dhe gëzime familjare. Jam 75 vjeçe dhe nuk kam takat të këndoj. Për herë të fundit kam kënduar në Pallatin e Kulturës Burrel, 5 vjet më parë, kur “Mat Tv” organizoi për mua një recital dhe Këshilli i Bashkisë më dha titullin “Qytetare Nderi” e vendlindjes sime. Unë zgjohem nën tingujt e këngëve të mia, që i kam të incizuara dhe këngëve të tjera nga treva e Matit apo vise të tjera shqiptare. Dua ta them me zë të lartë: Kënga është jeta ime. Unë nuk e kuptoj jetën pa muzikë.

*Çfarë ndieni tani kur jeni larg skenës, keni nostalgji?*
Sigurisht që po. Më duket sikur jam në skenë, sikur kam përpara publikun që më ndjek më vëmendje, më duartroket. Kujtoj kur njerëzit çoheshin peshë nga këngët e mia, madje më shoqëronin nga fillimi në fund. Ndiej emocion të veçantë, sepse edhe në ditët e sotme, në shumë familje, në dasma, fejesa e koncerte këndohen këngët e repertorit tim. Madje këndohen në grup. Zemra mal më bëhet dhe kam dëshirë të jem edhe unë aty, ku këndohen këto këngë.

*Kujt ia dedikoni suksesin tuaj?*
Kam kënduar që 10 vjeçe, me grupet artistike të shkollës dhe pastaj në Pallatin e Kulturës Burrel. Kam pasur fatin e madh të punoj ndër vite me kompozitorë të zotë, krijues të talentuar dhe instrumentistë virtuozë. Pikërisht këto dhe kolegë të tjerë kanë qenë një mbështetje e madhe për mua. Teksa i kujtoj, zemra më mbushet me mallëngjim. Pikërisht këto ditë u nda nga jeta njëri nga instrumentistët e Orkestrinës së Matit, Xhevat Lishi nga Shkodra, dhe lotët më rrjedhin krua. Me disa nga bashkëpunëtorët e mi mbaj lidhje të forta edhe tani, ndërsa me të tjerë nuk kam pasur kontakte.

*Ku keni punuar gjatë periudhës që këndonit në skenë?*
Kam punuar kryesisht si shitëse e biletave në kinemanë e qytetit dhe si sanitare në Pallatin e Kulturës. Edhe punoja, edhe bëja prova për t’u paraqitur sa më mirë në skenë. Kështu ishte koha. Nuk u gjet një punë tjetër për mua.

*Ju keni kënduar në shumë festivale folklorike. Ju ka qëlluar të takoni udhëheqësit e asaj kohe?*
Vazhdimisht kam takuar udhëheqës të kohës në aktivitetet e mia, sidomos në festivalet e organizuara në Gjirokastër. Jam takuar edhe me Enver Hoxhën në një nga kongreset e grave, por nuk më kujtohet ç’vit ka qenë. Kur Enveri iu afrua grupit tonë, njëri nga ish-drejtuesit e partisë së asaj kohe i tha ish-udhëheqësit: “Shoku Enver, kjo është këngëtarja Feride Kurti”. Ai m’u afrua, më përqafoi dhe më tha: “Të lumtë! Ju i këndoni shumë bukur trimave e heroizmit të popullit”. Sigurisht që më erdhi mirë. Kush nuk do të ndihej mirë asokohe, kur udhëheqësi më i lartë të takon dhe të vlerëson. Megjithëse në ato vite nuk mund t’i shpëtoje politizimit të këngëve, repertori im ka qenë disi i veçantë. Numri më i madh i këngëve ishte për natyrën, bukurinë e vajzës matjane, trimave të krahinës dhe Shqipërisë etj.

*E kanë trashëguar këngën tuaj mbesat apo të afërmit?*
Më shumë më ka ngjarë vajza e vëllait, Moza. Ajo këndon bukur, më ngjan mua. Kënaqem shumë kur e dëgjoj. Edhe vëllai im, që nuk jeton më, Dilaveri, pati kënduar, sidomos në gëzime familjare.

*Cilat këngëtare matjane i këndojnë këngët e tua dhe a jeni e gëzuar?*
Këngët e mia këndohen jo vetëm në rrethin e Matit. Disa prej tyre këndohen edhe jashtë kufijve, në Kosovë, Maqedoni e Mal të Zi. Sipas kolegëve të mi, ato i këndojnë më mirë këngëtaret Drita Suci e Florina Tefa. Shumë nga disqet e kënduara nga këngëtare të tjera i dëgjoj me shumë dëshirë.

_HASAN PASHA_

----------

